# Does a full time cop need a reserve certification if he becomes a reserve officer?



## skippera350 (Jul 13, 2017)

If a full time officer retires or changes his career but stays as a part-time reserve officer, does he need to go through another training to get his reserve officer certification or can he use or exchange his full time certification for that?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

How long was the gap in service?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

No unless 5 years have passed since he had police powers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

5 years been replaced by two years under the new updated cmr. As long as you stayed on as a reserve you're gonna have to do reserve academy again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

In state or out? There's no reciprocity for PT academy in MA...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Think it's 2 years ( not sure how long a break you can have ) 
Seems like their more worried about the in-service lapsing.


----------

